# New home for beautiful Polish-dwarfs!



## Babybunnies_x (Jun 27, 2011)

I have three beautiful babies left from my bunnies litter of six.
They're all completely healthy, weaned and have been handled. 

I would love to keep them but I just can't afford it, nor do I have any space, already having two adults!






I believe the front two are females, the other is a male.
8 weeks old.

I'm asking an adoption fee of $20 to ensure a good home, though I feel I should be able to trust everyone on here, it's nice to know they're going to financially care for the babies!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 27, 2011)

They are so cute and too far away! ray:


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wish I lived closer, so cute! Good luck finding them homes, hopefully someone on here has some room


----------

